
New 64-bit Operating System released - losethos
http://www.losethos.com/v502.html
======
markessien
This is a waste of good talent. There are so many areas to innovate in that
require talented programmers such as:

\- parallel computing

\- robotics

\- AI

\- Balancing, Control algorithms

\- Speech processing

\- Vision processing

and so much more. If you're good enough to do all that, they why go start all
over from the front instead of just building on top of what we already have
and trying to solve the _hard_ problems?

Your systems programming knowledge combined with some hardware good give us
some impressive things. An OS without any networking support and that comes
delivered with adverts is not innovate, and it is not going to be particularly
useful for us.

There will always be stamp collectors, but it would have been sad if Einstein
devoted his talents solely towards collecting stamps.

Sorry for saying it the way I see it, but if everybody always tries to be
nice, you'll never hear the truth.

~~~
rkowalick
Should one not study the geometry of Euclid, despite it being a "waste of good
talent?" I mean, learning 2000 year old mathematics will not innovate or
contribute to modern mathematics, right? People will do and learn things for
their intrinsic value, and dismissing the act of learning because it doesn't
benefit the rest of a field misses the point of gaining knowledge.

------
artificer
Although at it's current state it is probably useless, it's impressive
considering it's a one man project.

------
habibur
> LoseThos will never have full networking support with an Internet browser,
> etc.

Maybe I don't understand what the author is targetting, but even an embeded
system without Internet and browser these days is useless.

~~~
ramchip
A vending machine, a toy robot, a DSP device... they're all embedded and they
don't require networking.

Although AFAIK most of these devices don't use x86_64...

~~~
Xichekolas
I would argue that most new vending machines and toy robots need networking.
Vending machines use it for credit card auth, and lots of kids toys (certainly
a robot) communicate with a PC/website nowdays.

But yeah, I'm sure there exist plenty of devices that don't need networking.
Pardon me for picking nits.

------
illumen
i love this.

I8 how_much; for(i=0; i < 1000000;i+=2) how_much += i;

coutln "awesome\r\n";

~~~
ramchip
coutln "Brillant!"

...pardon me.

------
yesimahuman
I really like the idea of embedding images and media into a source file for
documentation purposes. Has this ever been done?

~~~
jcl
Mathematica's notebook files come to mind, as does Donald Knuth's literate
programming work.

DrScheme lets you insert images into the program text directly:
[http://maclab.cs.uchicago.edu/tutorials/DrScheme.html#_Addin...](http://maclab.cs.uchicago.edu/tutorials/DrScheme.html#_Adding_an_Image)

------
lunk
I can't help thinking this is the same guy from "You suck at Photoshop". It's
kind of like his voice with some hacker version of "The Network is Down".

I wasn't convinced it was a real project ;)

------
abdulhaq
When Bill Gates told his son that he would have to start from scratch, I don't
think he had _this_ in mind...

